# I Would Like To See.



## silvernomad (Jul 29, 2006)

An:
outdoor section, 
indoor section,
Growing Journals, 
Hydroponic 
Advanced Growing





Something like that anyway, so things are more in order, and topics end up in the right areas for those later on coming here will find the related topics easier.


peace


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey silver,

As of now we are still in an infant stage of this forums, it is comming up fast and within the next month I will be re-organizing the structure into what you described above.

The growing journals will be in blog format, and setup as www.rollitup.org/~username/ and you can explore the users grow operation from day one. This will be available to start on an ask basis, users that would like this setup for them will be done on the server.

as for the sections they will be comming a soon.....


----------



## silvernomad (Jul 30, 2006)

Sounds good.......

I have shots of my babies from week one, up to now, and I will be looking for the time when you open the blog so I can share their story.  



keep up the good work


peace


----------

